
Ask HN: Agency vs. internal recruiters? - lscore720
In your hiring experience, which have you preferred - outside agence or internal recruiter- and why?  I appreciate it.
======
JSeymourATL
Outside agency, with true domain expertise.

Typically found the best work on an mixed upfront fee, with a success-fee
incentive arrangement due upon completing the hiring process.

Agency guys eat what they kill, they hustle. Internal guys (often HR Flunkies)
lack business acumen and drive for results.

------
probinso
It helps to try to understand the recruiters business model. How is this
person getting paid and what are their motivation to continue the relationship
with you.

------
a_lifters_life
Internal - always, they have much more 'skin' in the game, and i've found
typically have more motivation than some outside firm.

